# Draw bridge concept



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

In the layout I'm doing, I have 2 places where the track crosses walk paths that I don't want left there when not in use. I've read and thought about the lift outs, but then I have to store it somewhere and just one more involved thing to have to do to be ready to run. So I'm thinking about some sort of draw bridge with a weighted counter balance mechanism. Has anyone ever done something along those lines? That way there always there, just lower down and run. Maybe even attached to motors? A concept to road bridges in the real world that have to raise up to allow ships to pass.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

How about what Ron Senek did with a center span lift.

Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed Forum/Topic: Lift Bridge with walkways[/b]


Then the following are a couple of PDF format files, which contain pictures of bridges built by various MLS members over the years. Maybe you'll find something of interest.

MLS Bridge Building-01 (PDF 18.5MB)[/b]

MLS Bridge Building-02 (PDF 13.1MB)[/b]


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact Dan Hoag at Eaglewings Ironcraft http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com He has been making G scale bridges for years. Our club has a modular layout that he made with a lift up draw bridge that has been working for over 10 years.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a eaglewings and like it a lot


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for input. I need to spend some time evaluating the options.


----------

